

US and EU politicians use Charlie Hebdo attack to call for more surveillance - rbanffy
http://fusion.net/story/37985/us-and-eu-politicians-use-charlie-hebdo-attack-to-call-for-more-internet-surveillance/

======
bediger4000
This is so weird. I live in the continental USA, at least 8 time zones away
from Paris. Why am I being punished by being deprived of privacy for the
crimes of someone a quarter of the world away? US and EU politicians are
_stupid_.

